
Screen Shots: How I Use RSS to Track Thousands of News Sources Easily - nickb
http://marshallk.com/how-i-use-rss-to-track-thousands-of-news-sources-easily
======
ScottWhigham
I use FeedDemon as I like having a dedicated app for this. FeedDemon used to
be awesome when you paid for it; now that they have a free edition, it keeps
getting more and more bloated - worst of all, it it 10x buggier today than it
was 2-3 years ago :( Still the best I've found though.

It's here if anyone wants to use it:
<http://www.newsgator.com/Individuals/FeedDemon/Default.aspx>

